# Jackdaws nesting in the soffit.



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2020)

It's that time of year again when i notice loads of twigs on the doorstep... which reminds me that Jackdaws are nesting in the soffit above it. 

I wouldn't dream of doing anything whilst they're nesting, but since the Jackdaw is a resident bird, I guess it's their home all year round?

This year they're nesting in the soffit on the other side too. Is this something that needs addressing, or should i just leave them be?


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Apr 2020)

If the mess they make doesn't bother you then leave them be... we have a 'family' of about 16 jackdaws who cruise the gardens around our house all year- they're brilliant birds!


----------



## furball (9 Apr 2020)

Jackdaws are a protected species. It's illegal to interfere with nests. If it gets to the point that they are causing damage they can only be eradicated by an authorised person.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2020)

As mentioned, I've no intention of disturbing them when they're nesting. 

Can't block the soffit without a scaffold (I have a good head for heights but not on a ladder)... however i'm hoping to get a scaffold up this summer to paint and putty the windows.

I'm happy to leave them be providing their nesting won't cause serious damage to the property. I rent so it's not really my problem, but i do feel I have a responsibility toward the house.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Apr 2020)

Depends if the soffit is open to the roofspace- we had starlings in ours one year and because the eaves isn't closed they got into the roofspace, pecked holes in the sarking felt and made a real mess.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2020)

I don't think they're getting in the roof space (it's directly above where I'm currently sat). I presume I'd hear them scurrying about if they were in the roof.


----------



## Hicky (22 Apr 2020)

furball said:


> Jackdaws are a protected species. It's illegal to interfere with nests. If it gets to the point that they are causing damage they can only be eradicated by an authorised person.


You sure about jackdaw being protected...? If you value songbirds etc then encourage them to move on.


----------



## furball (22 Apr 2020)

Hicky said:


> You sure about jackdaw being protected...? If you value songbirds etc then encourage them to move on.


Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981. Check it out.


----------

